# Yamaha 70 4 stroke vibration



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Possibly prop vibration from a slight balance issue.


----------



## Cstat (Jul 8, 2019)

Mine does the same thing.


----------



## bonitoman (May 20, 2021)

Cstat said:


> Mine does the same thing.
> [is QUOTE]
> Prop or the shaft , People hit stuff in the flats all the time .


----------



## ParkerFL (Sep 28, 2020)

I have same motor and have the same issue


----------



## Ckirk57 (Sep 27, 2009)

What type of hub does the prop have. I had a Mercury prop with a plastic hub that rattled and switched to a power tech prop with a rubber hub. It solved my vibration / rattling


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Vibration at idle is something a majority of us face but some is worse than others due to prop imbalance. Three cylinder outboards are notorious for it.


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

Same motor, same thing.


----------



## NealXB2003 (Jun 8, 2020)

Mine did that until I switched over to a flo torque hub. Other brand hubs knocked/vibrated.


----------



## reedriley8 (Sep 3, 2020)

same motor same issue as well. not an issue when running so I live with it


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

Kinda annoying but you’ll get used to it, I did


----------

